# [AOSP] 7-29-11 GAPPS | Google Apps



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

CM WIKI and CM7 dev thread here have not been updated but there is a newer GAPPS available:

http://cmw.22aaf3.com/gapps/
http://cmw.22aaf3.com/gapps/gapps-gb-20110729-signed.zip
http://cmw.22aaf3.com/gapps/gapps-gb-20110729-signed.md5

# MD5 checksums generated by MD5summer (http://www.md5summer.org)
# Generated 29-Jul-11 17:33:44

26502246f0806fb84eea47a4235c546f *gapps-gb-20110729-signed.zip

(mods, if this belongs in dev, sorry... plz move)


----------

